# Smok Alien 220W , RTA Ammit problems



## Uthman (15/6/18)

Hey guys.

I have a problem with my RTA picking up on my Smoke Alien 220W

I bought the Ammit dua Coil Verson RTA for my smoke Alien 220W mod. After setting coilsc( Staple staggered fused clapton coils), like hot spots and whicking on my other mod ( ijust S). I wanted to try it on my smok Alien but when i try it , the smok mod reads "no coil" .. i do not know what is up with it . I haven firmware version v 1.3.2 Alien mod . it seems like the lattest one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (15/6/18)

does this happen only with the Ammit ?

have you tried another RTA ?

regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (15/6/18)

is the pin at the bottom. sticking out 
and same on the mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/6/18)

Uthman said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I have a problem with my RTA picking up on my Smoke Alien 220W
> 
> I bought the Ammit dua Coil Verson RTA for my smoke Alien 220W mod. After setting coilsc( Staple staggered fused clapton coils), like hot spots and whicking on my other mod ( ijust S). I wanted to try it on my smok Alien but when i try it , the smok mod reads "no coil" .. i do not know what is up with it . I haven firmware version v 1.3.2 Alien mod . it seems like the lattest one.



@Uthman

Do you have another atty that you can try on the Smok to see if the problem relates to the mod or the atty? However if the Ammit is fine on the IJust, I would start looking at the Smok. 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Uthman (16/6/18)

vicTor said:


> does this happen only with the Ammit ?
> 
> have you tried another RTA ?
> 
> regards


 Hi thank for the reply, 

Yes it only happens with the Ammit. This is my first RTA I have tried but I have a RDTA which works just fine on my smoke Alien (Alpine RDTA).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uthman (16/6/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> is the pin at the bottom. sticking out
> and same on the mod



Hi
Thank you for the reply 

I have An Alpine RDTA that works fine on my Smok ALien as well. The pin Seems to be fine but I have not touched it yet .It seems to be sticking out a little compared to my RDTA though that works on my smoke Alien.

Should it be the same height as my RDTA when compared to the RTA? 

Regards,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uthman (16/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Uthman
> 
> Do you have another atty that you can try on the Smok to see if the problem relates to the mod or the atty? However if the Ammit is fine on the IJust, I would start looking at the Smok.
> 
> ...



Hi 

Thanks you for the reply,

No unfortunately this is my first RTA I have now , but I have a RDTA(Alpine) that I have been using for about 5 months now and it works perfectly on my Smok Alien and the Ijust S as well. 

Regards,


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/6/18)

Uthman said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks you for the reply,
> 
> ...



If the Ammit works on another mod and the Smok works with another atty, then it seems to point to the 510 connection between the Smok and Ammit. If the 510 pin is adjustable on the Ammit, play with that said bit maybe. Try by making slight adjustments on the atty pin - probably turning it out slightly, but also try turning it in slightly. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------

